# The farmer and the lawyer.



## jokensmoken (Sep 23, 2019)

One day while transporting his cow to a different pasture farmer Bill's truck and trailer were struck by a speeding delivery truck.
A few weeks later Farmer Bill found himself in court trying to collect his medical expenses from the trucking company.
While the company's lawyer was questing farmer Bill he queried...
"Now sir, at the scene of the accident, did you or did you not tell the responding officer 'I'm fine, I'm fine'?"
Farmer Bill responds " well, here's what happened...I had just loaded my cow..."
The lawyer interrupted and said "Sir, we dont need the circumstances of the accident described...just answer the question. Did you tell the officer at the scene you were fine?"
"Well, as I way saying, I had just got my cow loaded in my trailer and was driving her t....
"SIR" the lawyer interrupted again "Please just answer the question"
Farmer Bill began his story again when the lawyer again stopped him, this time by addressing the judge. "Your honor, would you please advise the defendant to simply answer the question...I have a signed statement from the responding officer that at the scene he was told repeatedly by this gentleman that he was fine. Now, weeks later, this same gentleman has filed suit against my client for medical costs. We believe he is a fraud"
The judge had heard enough from farmer Bill to be intrigued and advised the lawyer to allow farmer Bill to continue.
"Okay, as I was trying to say, I had just gotten my cow Bessie loaded into my trailer to move her to the south pasture. I was driving down the road when this truck blew right through a stop sign and broad sided my trailer. Poor Bessie was tossed one way, me the other...now the question is was I injured...Absolutely, I was injured,  so was poor Bessie. I could tell she was hurt pretty bad by the sounds she was making, but I couldn't get to her. After a few minutes an officer arrived at the scene, heard poor Bessie and walked over to where she was...Well she must have been hurt REALLY bad because the officer shot her to end her suffering.
He then came looking for me.
When he found my trying to get to my feet, with his gun still drawn he looked me dead in the eye and asked 'and how are you sir?'...Now, what the hell would you say?"


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

That's a great one, thanks! RAY


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 23, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2019)

Great laugh!


----------

